

Russian secret service can tap into skype calls and chats - snoopt
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?act=url&depth=1&hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com.hk&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/news/10030771/skype_proslushivayut&usg=ALkJrhjc9LfU0eUkG5vZQ06Igb4SI3qwrQ

======
Metatron
I read the article as stating that Microsoft provide national security
services with the ability to tap Skype in different ways. It's not that the
Russians have figured some special hack out as I naturally inferred from the
HN submission title.

